

In under 3 weeks, iPhone 5 overtakes Galaxy S III in mobile web traffic - derpenxyne
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2012/10/12/in-under-three-weeks-apples-iphone-5-overtakes-samsungs-galaxy-s-iii-in-mobile-web-traffic/

======
p_sherman
Isn't Chitika the largely discredited company that basically invented
nonsensical stats a few months ago?

------
es696
Lil at the amazing 4g technology of the iphone. Thats like its best new
feature... i had that on my old galaxy s2 even hahaha. Apples markketting is
so much better than their products

~~~
sarvinc
In the past 6 months I gave up my iPhone 4S and tried out a few Windows Phones
and a Samsung Galaxy S2 (with Gingerbread). I'm very happy with the iPhone but
I thought that I would see what's out there before purchasing an iPhone 5. I
have to say that by far the Galaxy S2 was my least favorite phone; I could
barely stand to use it for a day. This isn't a comment on Android or even the
S2. I'm willing to believe that my tastes are atypical and I believe that the
phone was _usable_. I learned that people value certain things over others.
Perhaps iPhone owners value something that you yourself do not.

